# Solved: "the system cannot find the file specified usb format" usb flash drive



## sotos1480 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,
here is my problem.I recently turned my usb into bootable usb in order to run chrome os,everything was ok untill i needed my usb to transfer some files so when i plugged it in while running windows 7 a box popped up to format it i clicked ok,then i noticed the usb from 8 giga showed up as 1 giga in my computer.I opened disk management and saw that it was cutted down in many partitions, i deleted some of them so i would expand it in one partition,at that point my trouble began,the expand option was greyed out,i tried diskpart and delete the partitions there.After that the drive lost its assign letter and showed up as one partition in disk management but in my computer it was invisible,i tried other guides that use diskpart and i download some programs to fix this with no luck.when i tried to format or assign letter from disk management i get this message "the system cannot find the file specified usb format".I tried to plug the usb in my roomates laptop with the same resaults so i dont think its my drivers or laptop problem.I hope you can help me tnx in advance and sorry for my bad english..


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

You might see if this utility can correct your issue.

http://www.alexpage.de/usb-image-tool/download/


----------



## sotos1480 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok i fixed the problem.my mane consern was that my flash drive didnt had a letter assighned and programs like this could not find it.after many tries with different programs like that i found one program(dont remeber the name now i am from a diferrent computer i will edit later)that made the drive visible again but not with its full capacity but that was all i wanted, i had all the programs including the one mumbodog mension that did the trick and restore its full size.

anyway ty for the answear mumbodog


----------

